# mk3 golf HID's DIY?



## golfer97 (Dec 11, 2008)

Does any know of a good DIY for a 97 VW Golf for HID lights install. I searched and I couldn't find anything there is some for other cars but not for golf or I could be wrong I could just be stupid too haha.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: mk3 golf HID's DIY? (golfer97)*

Dont do it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
unless you plan on buying new lenses that are designed for the HID's, your just wasting your time.
read here: http://www.danielsternlighting....html


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

depending on the kit that you buy, some of them only plug directly into the original headlight connector. some of them also use their own power and ground wires, meaning youll need to run those two wires to the battery. its really pretty self explanatory if you pull the kit out of the box and look at it.


----------

